# Got it! Thanks!



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

A few weeks ago I came on this forum to ask which sewing machines people liked best for quilts. Of those suggested, Janome seemed to be quite popular. So today I went to look at Janome machines and came home with a 6300!! Love this machine! Now to learn how to USE it! LOL!

Thakns, folks for your suggestions!

Mon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have the 6500P and you're going to LOVE your 6300P. I have occasionally thought that would be nice since it has the neck, instead of the total flat sewing area.

It is a LOVE of a machine.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the 6500P as well and love it! You will love your 6300P!


----------

